# Roccat Kave vibriert nicht!



## TheLucker (5. August 2009)

Hi
hab mir heute das Roccat Kave geholt und wollte ma fragen ob einer weiss warum es nicht vibriert?!
Auf der Verpackung steht das es vibrieren kann und jetzt geht es net.
Muss ich iwas einstellen damit es vibriert.
Hab die neusten Treiber alles!
Aber es will einfach nicht vibrieren. 
Ansonsten is der Sound wirklich klasse außer ohne vibration macht es nicht so viel spaß!!!

!#THX for answers#!


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2009)

vlt. gilt das nur für games, die auch sonst force feedback effekte haben?


----------



## DrSin (6. August 2009)

Onboardsound? Vista? Wenn ja, Bassmanagement aktivieren  Dann gehts


----------



## mistamagma (4. Juni 2010)

Hey, bei mir funzt Das Vibrieren auch nicht,ich hab win7, wo ist dieses Bassmanagement ??


----------



## Scholboy (4. Juni 2010)

sry doppel^^


----------



## Scholboy (4. Juni 2010)

hmm nimm doch ein altes gamepad mit force feedback und schnalls dir ans hirn xD dann kriegst auch vibrationen 

mal zum theam, wie funkt den das? per bass oder force feedback?


----------



## CheGuarana (4. Juni 2010)

Also mein Kave, welches ich jetzt schon eine Weile habe vibriert auch nicht. Wie soll denn sowas funktionieren?

Jetzt wo ich auf die Verpackung sehe fällt es mir aber auch auf - da steht "Adjustable vibration".


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (4. Juni 2010)

Das funzt nur wenn das Headset echt laut ist, und mann ne Soundkarte hat wo man Bassmanagement und so einstellen kann...hatte das Kave auchmal...hab es dann gegen ein Medusa getauscht...da funzt es auch so zum Glück...nutze trotzdem eine Asus Xonar D1 Soundkarte wo man dies Einstellen kann...

Würde euch auch eine Asus Xonar Sounkarte ans Herz legen ne D1 wie ich habe reicht eigentlich aus...

Hoffe konnte helfen.


----------



## peppnick (6. Juni 2010)

stellt doch mal euer bass kanal auf höchste stufe, hat bei meinem alten medusa auch geholfen


----------



## mistamagma (6. Juni 2010)

soo, jetz  Vibriert es ein bisschen, mich hauts aber aber trozdem ned so von den socken.


----------



## CheGuarana (6. Juni 2010)

Naja warscheinlich macht das der Onboardsound einfach nicht mit, kann man wohl nicht ändern.
Das Kave bleibt trotzdem mein Liebling.


----------



## mistamagma (7. Juni 2010)

ja das Kave is geil, auch der fette bass, ich meine das Vibrieren, ich hab mein kave auch schon 6 Monate 

welche Soundkarte empfielst du ?!!


----------



## peppnick (11. Juni 2010)

> soo, jetz  Vibriert es ein bisschen, mich hauts aber aber trozdem ned so  von den socken.


ja und was hast du gemacht?

soundkarte: wie wäre es mit der vreative x-fi titanium?


----------



## DrSin (11. Juni 2010)

Bei ner X-Fi isses anders als bei Onboard Sound.
X-Fi muss die Bassumleitung und die Bassverstärkung aktiviert werden.
Bei Onboard Sound kann man das ganze über die Systemsteuerung machen.
Allerdings lässt dann auch der Druck vom echten Bass nach.


----------



## heizungsrohr (12. Juni 2010)

Also ich kenn das mit den Vibrationen bei Headsets nur, dass es neben dem Klinkenstecker nochn USB hat und die Vibration ohne weitere Einstellungen über den Bass im Ton kommen. Das Headset schaltet dann automatisch das Vibrieren dazu.


----------



## DrSin (13. Juni 2010)

Beim Kave ist der USB Stecker nur für die Stromversorgung und Lautstärkeregeöung da.


----------



## Skund (23. August 2012)

Der Thread ist zwar schon älter, aber bei Googlesuche auf Platz 1, daher schreibe ich hier meine erlangtes Wissen nieder.

Die Vibration wird über den Subwoofer Kanal angesprochen, hört man nur Stereo, wird er natürlich nicht angesprochen.
Will man trotz Stereo, Subwoofer, Vibration nutzen, muss es forcieren.
Ich nutz Jetaudio dafür, da kann man unter Sound/Visualization-->Soundeffects-->X-Surround an stellen, dadurch nutzt man trotz Stereo alle Kanäle.
Jetaudio ist kostenlos und damit lässt sich sowohl Video als auch Audiodateien abspielen.
Der so erlangte Sound ist einfach 

Zudem ist es sinnvoll den Subwoofer/Bass Kanal hochzudrehen.

Kennt jemand eine möglichkeit das ganze auch direkt über die Systemconfig anzusprechen?


----------



## OnkelSp1k3 (24. August 2012)

Hi @ll!

Ich habe eine Creative XFi Titanium + Kave. Ich habe bei der XFI Soundsteurung, die Basserweiterung (Bassverstärkung) aktiviert und das Kave damit zum vibrieren gebracht. 

Über die normale Win Soundconfig habe ich es nicht hin bekommen.


----------



## dragonlort (24. August 2012)

Moin
Also das Kave tut erst ab 40% lauststärke vibrieren aber das finde ich dann wieder zulaut.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (24. August 2012)

ähm ich dachte zuerst das wäre nee Maus!  name roccat? naj Egal

Was meint ihr mit vibrieren doch nicht etwa das übersteuern und brummen. Das ist kein Effekt sondern einfach die Leistungsgrenze der Box


----------



## soth (24. August 2012)

Nein, das Kave hat soweit ich weiß eine Vibrationsfunktion ala Handy/Smartphone 

Absolut unnötig aber egal


----------



## rexi (27. August 2012)

Ich bin mir ja nicht ganz sicher was ihr da bei dem Kave alle genau meint aber das hat definitiv keine eigene Vibrations Funktion. Hatte das Headset jetz knapp 1 1/2 jahre und das einzige was da vibriert ist der Subwoofer in der rechten Ohrmuschel und das auch nur zu dem entsprechenden Sound. 

Ich hoffe nicht das ihr auf dieses Produktbild hier anspielt: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denn dass hat nichts mit der Vibration zu tun. Das bedeutet nur, dass sich die drei Polster ein wenig der Kopfform anpassen. 

Spricht ist der Bass nicht aufgedreht vibirert auch nichts. Ist der Bass allerdings zu sehr aufgedreht so dass es immer vibriert is der Subwoofer nach ca. nem Jahr durch.


----------



## xBloodfistx (2. September 2014)

Ich hab das Headset auch erst nicht zur Vibration bekommen..
habe aber dann bei Cyberlink Power DvD die TrueTheater Surround Funktion aktiviert und den Bass am Regler auf Anschlag gedreht, das Ding vibriert ordentlich ! 
Allerdings Funktioniert dies auch nur bei Musik und DvD´s 
mfg


----------

